
Macdown: Open source Markdown editor for OS X - lisper
https://github.com/MacDownApp/macdown
======
stblack
LOVE this markdown app.

I was a Mou user prior, until I upgraded to Sierra and Mou stopped working.

I'm very happy with this one. Feels very solid; Mou sometimes would take
awhile to save a small file. Macdown doesn't do that.

------
dudesgoods
The best Mac Os X markdown editor even though it's not perfect... I miss Mou
on which MacDown has been inspired.

